# Coolest Thing You've Seen While Fishing



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

I'll start...

We were fishing in Canada for walleye. We were doing pretty good, catching nice ones over a 3 day period. Every so often though, as normal, we would hook into a small Northern Pike (10-12 inches).

On the afternoon of our final day, we anchored off a small rock island where a pair of gulls were apparently nesting. We noticed that one would guard the nest while the other would sit, just off our bow, grabbing the dead minnows that would float by after they came off our hooks. To break our boredom we decided that the next pike we caught would be given to our feathered companion. Both my fishing partner and I both agreed.

It just so happened, however, that then next pike was a bit bigger than 12 inches. It was closer to 25 inches! We smacked the fish on the head and tossed it as close to the seagull as we could. He immediately jumped on the fish and with his next swollen in pride, towed it toward the rocky shore despite the fact that it was nearly 3 times his size.. It took a good 5 minutes for him to pull it up on a rock. It kept sliding back into the water, but he kept pulling it over and over again! Finally, he got it up on the rock and called to his mate.

As the pair of birds began to eat the fish, a huge bald eagle swooped down from above, to steal the fish. Both gulls fought off the eagle, in air to air combat, and eventually devoured the entire fish. 

What a thing to remember!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

As a kid, many moons ago I watched my Dad catch 15 bullheads on his fishing pole using liver as bait, with NO hook. Tied a piece of liver on his line, wrapped the line around the liver numerous times. Dropped the liver in the water and let it hit bottom (12fow). A few seconds later the end of the pole was rocking. He reeled very slowly and lifted a bullhead into the boat. Once inside the boat he touched the bullhead to the side of the boat and they let go laying on the floor to be put into the fish basket. Watched him do that catching 15 which is all he wanted. Not one single hook on his line. I tried but I never had the light touch needed. Jerking on the pole and the fish would let go but lift/reel real slow and they hung on for dear life.

Not sure how funny that was but was neat to see a fish caught without a hook and still using a fishing pole. He used to tell me about how this was done but I always teased him until I seen it in person............


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I was fishing a feeder not far from hamilton reefs one day. As I came around a bend in my canoe there stood three deer. They looked like miniature moose. All three had there heads under water feeding on the grass that grows on the bottom of the creek.

Talk about an explosion of water when the first one came up above the water and saw me in the canoe less than 20 yards away.


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

I was fishing a tournament on Stoney Creek, and was using a Power Worm. The lure got close to the boat so I slowly started pulling it up. I saw my worm and something coming up incredibly fast behind it. The fish overshot my worm and came out of the water. It was the biggest pike I've ever seen. It landed and bolted back down.

or....

I was using a spinnerbait this weekend and had it at the side of the boat pulled it out, and a bass came out from under the slop, jumped out of the water and grabbed the lure. I hooked him and played him for a minute before landing him.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

We were watching a baby duck swim out from the end of a dock. As soon as it cleared the dock it disappeared in a whirl of water never to be seen again. It had to of been a big northern or bass.


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

RyGuy525 said:


> We were watching a baby duck swim out from the end of a dock. As soon as it cleared the dock it disappeared in a whirl of water never to be seen again. It had to of been a big northern or bass.


Gives me an idea for a new lure


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

They sell duck lures.


----------



## Capt Hook (Apr 3, 2006)

I was pre-fishing a tournament on Fort Peck Res. in MT. The wife was with me and she spoted something out in the middle swinning. We headed out there to take a look and it was a young Mule deer buck. They are some strong swimmers! We followed in more that a couple of miles to the other side where it walked out of the water and up a hill. I had watched deer cross a river before but I didn't think they could swim 5 miles across a lake.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

About 17 years ago I used to cast from the front of Beacon Cove Marina when I had a boat there. One night the minnows under the light were so thick it looked like you could walk on them. All of a sudden a big walleye came charging through the minnows with his/her mouth wide open, right near the surface. Came and went in a flash but I can still see it today.

Another time from the same wall. I was casting a body bait for an hour or two without much success. At the end of a retrieve I was just lifting the bait from the water when a musky flew out of the water, grabbed my bait and headed south. Good thing I had the drag set pretty loose. 

Then there was the day when some guy's wife decided she didn't need to wear her top...........................................


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

icefishermanmark said:


> Gives me an idea for a new lure


Like this?
http://www.watsonswrats.com/callpage.php?categoryId=3

Trust me, they work great.


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

ESOX said:


> Like this?
> http://www.watsonswrats.com/callpage.php?categoryId=3
> 
> Trust me, they work great.


yeah, like that. but I would never pay that much for a lure.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow are those ever expensive!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have seen so many cool things while fishing I could write a book, but it would really be a very long ode to nature. Waterspouts, rainbows, the reflection of autumn colors on calm waters. Watching various raptors seizing fish, amphibians and mammals. The snapping turtle grabbing the unwary bluegill. The attack of a hungry predator upon a hooked fish. Heck, I once had to fight an otter for a huge brookie I had hooked in Ontario...the otter won.


----------



## contrary2ordinary (Aug 26, 2006)

ESOX said:


> I have seen so many cool things while fishing I could write a book, but it would really be a very long ode to nature. Waterspouts, rainbows, the reflection of autumn colors on calm waters. Watching various raptors seizing fish, amphibians and mammals. The snapping turtle grabbing the unwary bluegill. The attack of a hungry predator upon a hooked fish. Heck, I once had to fight an otter for a huge brookie I had hooked in Ontario...the otter won.


I think that's the beauty of fishing, you see so many things that make you wish you had a gun.


----------



## contrary2ordinary (Aug 26, 2006)

contrary2ordinary said:


> I think that's the beauty of fishing, you see so many things that make you wish you had a gun.


i'm just kidding. the best part of being outdoors is being part of your surroundings. the magic happens when you relax and become part of it.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I saw SFW1960 catch a walleye once. Now that was amazing!!!!


----------



## metheron (Aug 19, 2006)

I was salmon fishing last year out of Manistee, about five miles offshore when a couple of little green finches started flying all throughout the boat, just kinda hanging out with us gobbling up the flies that were swarming us. After about fifteen minutes of this, I went to the fish cooler with the flyswatter and killed about five flies and stuck my hand out with them. After a minute one of them birds just jumped up on my hand and started eating. It was really cool, feeding this bird out of my hand in the middle of the lake. Had it on my screensaver until my daughter caught her first salmon.

or....

A canoe trip in Northern Ontario, we would paddle and troll at the same time. I had a little pike bite, and when I almost had him to the boat and another pike decided to eat him. Landed them both, it was really cool. Wasn't either one very big.

Joe


----------



## rscm5 (Feb 10, 2006)

Fishing Houghton and an approaching storm lit up our boats with an interesting glow. It was a little disconcerting but was really beautiful in its own way.
We got off the water!


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

shore fishing the huron river we walked upon a doe and fawn, the doe stepped into the river, her fawn climbed on her back and she swam across to the other side. we also helped a gull that was hooked to a hot and tot that was hooked to a rock


----------



## 42vj42 (Jun 12, 2006)

This summer my family and I were headed to the grandparents at gun lake for a family get together. The weather was pretty awful, 60 degrees with rain and wind, and as we drove through some narrows along the point on the way to the cottage I commented to my wife on whether or not there were any "hard------ out chasing fish in this weather." 

I saw one boat, but that was it. When we got to the cottage I unloaded the kids and they ran inside to find thier cousins while I unpacked coolers, bags, and the other kid and wife stuff for a 3 hour afternoon that can manage to fill a suburban. When I finally had everything unpacked and went inside I didn't see my two year old. I asked where he was and his grandma pointed out the front picture window. The little man had come in, retrieved his life jacket and spiderman combo, put on his fishing hat and was out in the rain chucking a casting plug from the beach while his cousins watched the cartoon network. I literally had a tear come to my eye.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, we've all seen Bert and Ernie fish right? The fish just jump in to the boat?

When I was a kid, I went on a canoe trip with my parents. It was about a six hour trip, and a few hours in to it we were sorta floating up near one of the banks of the river. I guess somehow we cornered a BIG carp and he felt that the only option he had was to jump....he jumped, landed right into the canoe.

It was quite entertaining.


----------



## huntfishlive (Sep 20, 2006)

When working 3rd shift (years ago) I got out of work early and went fishing, It was a crisp morning and the fishing was slow. I decided to come in around 9 or 10 (am) and while crossing the lake in the boat I heard a sound like a fighter plane was firing up its motor. I shut the boat down and as soon as I did I heard people yelling, at me. It was a hot air balloon, they lowered to the water and was skimming the lake and heading right toward me. I quickly started the motor and got of its way. The gentlemen in the basket thru me a shirt and apologized for almost running me down. Its one of the coolest things I've seen when out fishing.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

huntfishlive said:


> When working 3rd shift (years ago) I got out of work early and went fishing, It was a crisp morning and the fishing was slow. I decided to come in around 9 or 10 (am) and while crossing the lake in the boat I heard a sound like a fighter plane was firing up its motor. I shut the boat down and as soon as I did I heard people yelling, at me. It was a hot air balloon, they lowered to the water and was skimming the lake and heading right toward me. I quickly started the motor and got of its way. The gentlemen in the basket thru me a shirt and apologized for almost running me down. Its one of the coolest things I've seen when out fishing.


:lol: :lol: How did you not see a hot air balloon?:lol: :lol:


----------



## little hunting buddy (Mar 1, 2007)

Watching a deer swim across the lake we were on. I wanter to get closer to it but we could not catch it.


----------



## jeb (Nov 15, 2005)

In the early 80's a friend and I were fishing a local lake and he said he just got a chill up his back. About that time a choper came over the wood line and droped down on the deck. That friend went in at that point, I had to haul him back to boat dock so he could get out of the lake. He had to clean his pants also. HE WAS A NAM VET


----------



## dgi302 (Nov 25, 2006)

July 4th weekend of 2005 i was fishing with my family on Lake Lancer in Sugar Springs in Gladwin County. We decided to pull the boat up to one of the beaches and all of a sudden one of those lawn mower engine, propellar driven, hang gliders, crashed into the water 75 yards away. When i finally realized what happened the plane was upside down in about 10 fow and i didn't see the pilot come up. So i went to start the big motor and get over there to see if he was o.k. Just as i fired it up the pilot came to the surface and about five boats and jetski's came to help him.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

I wasn't fishing,but maybe this will qualify:February 1995?maybe '94';

I was watching some mergansers in one of the openings of the the ice on the Grand in Ionia Co when one pops up with a sucker bigger than it can handle,then they disappear under the ice leaving the dazed sucker floating on the top.The next thing I know an adult bald eagle snatches the sucker up in it's talons and makes off with the prize only to be followed by(what I assumed to be) it's mate! I was simply awed by the display since I hadn't seen an eagle that far south before!

I have many more,but that was one of the better ones .


----------

